# South Florida - 4 Confirmed Events More In Works



## TWCigars (Sep 15, 2005)

Hello!

Just thought I'd post this here so the guys who live around here or anyone visiting South Florida in the next couple of months has an idea of the events we have coming up. The following month's are booked, we'll have exact dates very soon and all events will be held on Saturdays.

March 10 - Torano Cigars
April - Drew Estate
Late April - May - Tatuaje
June - Padilla Cigars

We'll add the rest as soon as we have the remaining companies booked.

http://www.TobaccoWorldCigars.com


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

be there with bells on!


----------



## TWCigars (Sep 15, 2005)

Change of events... 

March 10th Rocky Patel

Torano has been rebooked for July 28th!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Guys,
Kris throws a bash.
Was just at his shop this a.m. and the 10th will be nothing less than what he has done before.
Has been quite a few months since we have crashed there.
I say the 10th is due!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

TWCigarsFL said:


> Hello!
> 
> Just thought I'd post this here so the guys who live around here or anyone visiting South Florida in the next couple of months has an idea of the events we have coming up. The following month's are booked, we'll have exact dates very soon and all events will be held on Saturdays.
> 
> ...


FREAKING FREAK! I wish I was down there...I'm an EVENT WHORE!!!! Hey Al, wanna clear out the guest room for me??? LOL!!!


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Lets do it!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> Lets do it!


All right Mikey!!!

Guess what he told me today.
Vito from the Sopranos will be there.
Christopher may also show up.

How cool is that!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

OK, based on conversations today, here is the current list for *3/10*.
Please add or remove yourself accordingly:

Definitely:
Blueface
Blueface's Dad
Madurofan
ATLHARP
Made in Dade
Harryculo
luckybandit

Maybe:
Carlito's Way

Where the f... do you stand?:
Ron1YY
Neuromancer
Nely
Snkbyt


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

One more confirmed. Starting to sound like our old parties again.

Definitely:
Blueface
Blueface's Dad
Madurofan
ATLHARP
Made in Dade
Harryculo
luckybandit
Nely

Maybe:
Carlito's Way

Where the f... do you stand?:
Ron1YY
Neuromancer
Snkbyt


----------

